# Tenby South Beach car park - No Motorhomes !



## pipsqueak55

I VISITED TENBY YESTERDAY I LIVE ONLY 30 MILES AWAY SO GO THERE REGULAR, OFF I WENT TO SOUTH BEACH CAR PARK AS USUAL IN MY STARSPIRIT BUT WAIT ! MAN WAVING ARMS IN AIR AT THE BOOTH- "NO MOTORHOMES ANY MORE MATE" BEARING IN MIND THEY ALWAYS HAD DEDICATED PARKING FOR YEARS FOR MOTORHOMES.I WAS THEN TOLD TO TURN AROUND AND PARK IN THE CAR PARK NEAR THE VETS SURGERY UNDER THE RAILWAY BRIDGE. THIS CAR PARK IS LOCATED AT THE FOOT OF A STEEP HILL INTO TENBY SO UNLESS YOUR FIT AND WELL FORGET ABOUT ANY SHOPPING OR TAKING YOUR BEACH EQUIPMENT AND PICNICS, ITS A FAIR OLD WALK UP HILL INTO TOWN TO ACCESS THE BEACH. WHY THE COUNCIL STOPPED PARKING AT SOUTH BEACH IS A LOSS TO ME. AGAIN I FEEL WE MOTORHOMERS ARE NOT WELCOMED IN SOME OF OUR TOWNS.


----------



## pippin

Write to the council, the local Chamber of Trade and the Wales Tourist Board and tell them that they have lost a money-spending customer.

Also tell them that the information is spreading among the motorhome community like wild-fire on the internet and that the monetary loss to businesses could potentially prove to be huge.

Point out that many motorhomers are retired and prefer to visit in the "shoulder" periods - when the loss of income would be more keenly felt.

Tell them also that most Continental towns, villages and holiday resorts actively welcome motorhomers by providing special daytime parking facilities - usually with the option of overnighting for an additional small fee.


----------



## alunj

Its only a matter of time down west .
This weekend I saw exactly why the council / national park have a been in their bonnet. I was at newgale, fitted my van into a bay very carefully. The car park was rammed but one owner had decided to put a full table and chairs out taking up approx 3 bays. The more the few do this the sooner they will ban us.
Seen the same a rest bay, one guy parked across three bays, when I mentioned it to him he said he like to look out of the window at the sea!


----------



## zulurita

There is always some who will spoil it for everyone else.  

Taking up 3 spaces is a bit much as well as putting out table and chairs in the high season or when you can see the car park is quite full is really not on. 

We want to encourage councils to provide some parking spaces for us NOT deter them!


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi I have just had a week at the much berated(on this Forum) Southwold and Aldeburgh. At Aldeburgh we parked at the Pay and Display down by the Quay with no bother at all, and at Southwold we parked at the Pay and Display by the Pier. At both these locations it was £3.80 for over 4hrs which I thought was very reasonable. 

After all the bad publicity these two towns have recieved, I feel I had to mention our own experiences. The traffic in both Towns was absolutely horrendous, so you can see why the Councils dont want huge Motorhomes taking up large areas of the street Parking. However there were still a number of very large Motorhomes, who were causing a bit of annoyance with some rather selfish(free) parking. The argument about the amount of revenue that Motorhome owners bring to an area, is really rather weak. Cheers Andy


----------



## Jezport

Any info on MH parking in Tenby would be appreciated


----------



## Bob_ed

Hi Jezport,

I have marked a couple of Car Parks on a Google map:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=208246915665862730495.0004aa1721ee2c7134586

Car Park 1 is I believe the one recommended by the council as the alternative to South Beach - now defunct.

Car Park 2 is where all the day trip coaches park and looks good to me.

I must stress that I have not used either of these since we changed to a Motorhome.

I have also included another marker which is where you need to turn left if you are going to the coach park.

Edit... Just added a possible overnight stop at Skrinkle. Old MoD site on concrete. The building you pass is a Youth Hostel.


----------



## ttcharlie

Bob_ed said:


> Hi Jezport,
> 
> Edit... Just added a possible overnight stop at Skrinkle. Old MoD site on concrete. The building you pass is a Youth Hostel.


Yep, Skinkle is a good area for camping, also the top of the hill above the beach.


----------



## pepperpot

pipsqueak55 said:


> OFF I WENT TO SOUTH BEACH CAR PARK AS USUAL IN MY STARSPIRIT BUT WAIT ! MAN WAVING ARMS IN AIR AT THE BOOTH- "NO MOTORHOMES ANY MORE MATE"


Strange we parked at south beach 21st on our travels along the coast from cardiff to tenby.

Got our ticket for a few hours then left.


----------



## philoaks

pepperpot said:


> pipsqueak55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFF I WENT TO SOUTH BEACH CAR PARK AS USUAL IN MY STARSPIRIT BUT WAIT ! MAN WAVING ARMS IN AIR AT THE BOOTH- "NO MOTORHOMES ANY MORE MATE"
> 
> 
> 
> Strange we parked at south beach 21st on our travels along the coast from cardiff to tenby.
> 
> Got our ticket for a few hours then left.
Click to expand...

pipsqueak's comment was posted 3 years ago. Maybe parking arrangements have change since then!


----------



## pepperpot

*Re: Tenby South Beach car park - No Motorhomes !*

Ah

Malteser time dark on the outside blonde in the middle.
Looked at 30\7


----------



## ttcharlie

In response to the original but very old thread.

If you turn right out of the Salterns car Park the hill is a lot more gradual, and still takes you to the Old part of Tenby.

Lots of Wild Camping spots in the area, my formative years were spent on Skrinkle beack and remember when all the concrete hard standings had buildings on them.

Thinking about it, they were knocked down after my mate fell off the top of one of them!! Luckily he did survive but his arm spent a bit of time in plaster... :lol:


----------

